# 3M Random Orbital Sander - Elite Series 28498, Air-Powered, Non-Vacuum, 5 Inch



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I bet you can adjust the speed relatively easy by messing with the pressure setting on the regulator for your compressor.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the info great details


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

THanks. I've been wondering about this one. I've used a Porter Cable and another sander made by a sandpaper company, just like 3M is. (I can't remember which company now) Both were pretty decent when they worked, but didn't seem to last as long as an electric one. Let us know if this one poops out on you prematurely!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I bet that 3M doesn't make this, they just buy the naming rights. No matter - if it's a good sander, its a good sander!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

gratz….. I have been using a dynabrade for quite some time now


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is that the one I posted in the hot deals thread? Glad it worked out. Was tempted myself but I already bought a different brand.


----------

